# Is there any good Coffee machine for Home use?



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

I never really understood the coffee machine thing. We use a French press at home, it takes the same amount of effort but doesn't ever break. Boil water, pour in, done. Every coffeemaker I've had has been a pain to clean and eventually dies, or costs way too much. Stick with simple


----------



## rahulahuja2685 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks for your help!!


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

My wife and I each drink 2 cups in the morning and that's it. We use flavored fake creamer. Point being we are not exactly "coffee snobs/connoisseurs". So I buy cheaper machines, in the $25 to $40 range. They do what I need them to do, they die after 2-5 years and I buy another one. Compared to hitting Starbucks I make out like a bandit.


----------



## jimn (Nov 13, 2010)

French press coffee is my favorite. Simple and makes perfect coffee. But I can only make a few cups at a time. Magazines like consumer reports do a pretty good job at ranking them and as I remember the last time they did a report a relatively inexpensive one was ranked highly. What you want is a coffee maker that heats the water to 195 degrees and holds it there for the entire brewing cycle. It's amazing how few do this.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

I just use a $25 Black & Decker, I got from the Ace Hardware down the road from me.

Countertop appliances are throw away items. I refuse to spend hundreds of dollars on something, that I just want to fill with water and coffee grounds, flip the switch. So I can have a pot of coffee in 5 min's.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

this is the one I currently use:








it works pretty good and I can alter the amount of coffee used as desired.


If I ever get the money I will buy one of these:

http://http://www.mieleusa.com/Product/Details/986


that makes the BEST cup of coffee I have ever had. There was crema!!!!!. It took generic Starbucks coffee and elevated it to a wonderous silky smooth cup of wonder.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

We have an old Proctor-Silex I bought in 1983, still works well.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Too much for my blood Nap.


----------



## hotrod351 (Jun 15, 2012)

ust bought a bella at target. love it. like the fact that when i set the strength it says set, unlike the Mr coffee tha i had to set the strength every time i used it.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

The problem with the ones with the electronic controls. They go out, because of the oils in the steam from the Coffee as it brews.


----------



## thediyhubby (Nov 1, 2014)

I am another French press supporter. Makes coffee just as good as any machine..


----------



## Lightfoot (Jan 16, 2011)

Bunn coffee maker here. We use dunkin donuts coffee from sams. we go through a couple of pots a day. pot of coffee in about 3 minutes.


----------



## Dave Sal (Dec 20, 2012)

I read a lot of coffee maker reviews before purchasing a Technivorm MochaMaster. It was a bit expensive at just over $200 but it was one of the few that actually heated the water to the correct temperature for the best coffee. Mine didn't come with a clock or auto on feature which was a disappointment but not a deal breaker if you're looking for the best cup of coffee. Then again, a French press makes great coffee for little $$$.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

We have a simple Mr Coffee coffee maker. We don't drink coffee, just use it to brew tea!


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

I have used most of the methods listed above. But I am now at the stage where my wife and I only drink 1-2 cups a day each, and we have different tastes in coffee. So we prefer the Keurig coffee maker. One cup at a time, whatever flavor/strength you want.

It's not the system for everyone, but works real well for us.


----------



## JustScrewIt (Mar 14, 2015)

]









$5. No moving parts, no breakable parts, no parts at all, dishwasher safe, microwave safe (whatever that means), easy clean up, less waste, less moochers, more manly than a kuerig :drink:


----------



## Brainbucket (Mar 30, 2015)

I have 2. 1 at home, 1 at the shop. They are both Black and Decker coffie makers. 1 is black, the older one and the newer one is white. The older one dribbles when you are filling the coffeie maker with water from the carafe, the glass part. But the new one doesn't dribble. Does just fine. My friend has the same one (black) and it dribbles. White one is $29.99 :thumbup:


----------



## Rango (Dec 13, 2013)

Y'all call that coffee? :jester:


----------



## Beachfront (Aug 5, 2015)

I have a keurig at home and it works great! They have aluminum keurig holders that you can repack with your own coffee and no need to buy the pods. Just throw in some coffee grinds and your go to go.


----------



## Cedrus (Feb 25, 2011)

We have a B&D Model CM1609 that has worked fine for two years...Don't recall price but it was under $50, I think. Does not have a glass carafe and warming plate, but a metal carafe. We only have 1-2 cups in the a.m.


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

+100 on a French press. I grind the beans fresh every morning just before adding the hot water. Real cheap setup - $30 for the press and the grinder, bought 10 years ago. No trash (grounds get tossed in garden). No DRM crap like with the new Keurigs, and you can make any coffee you want, whatever strength you like. Best coffee ever. 

I pay for the good beans but even still my coffee is cheaper per cup than what I could get at DD. I like to make it strong enough that I could tar a roof with it and the caffeine gives me X-ray vision, but you can adjust to your taste.

Even better is if I think ahead and make cold press coffee the night before. Grind beans and add cold water to the press, let steep overnight; press, pour and nuke for a few minutes. Even more better best coffee ever.

If you're using filters, you're missing out on the good stuff in coffee.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

Thunder Chicken said:


> +100 on a French press. I grind the beans fresh every morning just before adding the hot water. Real cheap setup - $30 for the press and the grinder, bought 10 years ago. No trash (grounds get tossed in garden). No DRM crap like with the new Keurigs, and you can make any coffee you want, whatever strength you like. Best coffee ever.
> 
> I pay for the good beans but even still my coffee is cheaper per cup than what I could get at DD. I like to make it strong enough that I could tar a roof with it and the caffeine gives me X-ray vision, but you can adjust to your taste.
> 
> ...


i should have read about a coffee press before. I don't see any real purpose for the press. it appears to be only a screen to keep the grounds out of the coffee.

but with that said; 

I make cold coffee by tossing a cup of cheap coffee (really, about the cheapest stuff I can find) into a gallon of distilled water and let it set overnight. I then filter it through a paper towel, add whatever sugar and/or creme product I want and viola` cold coffee. Everybody that has had it (that likes iced coffee) loves it.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

Coffee is an important item in our house, and it has to taste good too.

We have a cuisinart with a built in grinder. Great coffee. Had it for three years with no issues.










LOL! we don't fill the water by hand anymore either. I added a tube to the water tank and under the counter there is an old dishwasher solenoid connected to the cold water. We just press a button over the counter top and fills.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Hubby likes it strong so we mostly use a moka pot. It lasts forever - ours is stainless steel. 

I do like the Keurig machines because you can buy refillable Keurig cups so you don't have to keep buying the disposable ones.

Bosch Tassimo (you're stuck with using disposable pods) is nice when you do a lot of entertaining and guests have different likes.


----------



## weimed (Sep 21, 2015)

Best coffee maker i ever used was a kuerig. Those kcups will cost an arm and a leg but now they have reusable k-cups. i had that machine in my office and every time i stop by a bank i make sure i grab a cup from them


----------

